# Bulkhead Bite Again



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Me and a buddy hit Livingston again this morning. Shad were good size but not thick yet. We ended up with 33 in the cooler. Gonna hit it again in morning. Little front coming through may mess it up. Water is chocolate milk and debris everywhere . All fish were caught on shad near bulkhead.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Dang it boy, thatâ€™s a load of fish, great job, this little front might slow them down but either way yâ€™all off to a great start! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW - very nice box of fish!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice, lot of slime in that cooler. Congrats to yâ€™all and great report.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Great report wtg


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Great job Kevbow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job on some bulkhead cats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Man I'm missing out. Might have to head up to the state park to let my 6yo catch some fish.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the report. Was going to head that way myself this weekend but things are getting in the way.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Once it warms back up next week it should be good again


----------

